# 99 Maxima that quits unexpectedly



## maxhopeful (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey everyone....we are looking at buying a one owner 99 Maxima with 93k on it. The previous owner reported that he had no problems, other than twice, the car just would not start after being shut off. Once at about 60k and then again about 85 or 90k. Both times it went to a dealership and they cited an electrical problem. Has anyone ever heard of this? I am a bit leary of buying it for fear of being stranded somewhere, but wondering if it was an obvious problem that these smaller dealerships haven't seen. They suggested maybe something faulty in the security system. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

I havent heard about anything like that. It might have something to do with the electronics or something else. You should get it checked out by an auto electrition.....


----------

